# Falsche Auflösung



## happa164 (26. Mai 2006)

Hi,
hoffe bin mit meinem Problem in dem Forum hier richtig. 
Habe heute mal Linux (Linuxdistribution ist Fedora Core 5) installiert und so weit ist auch alles ok. Das gröbste Problem vor dem ich gerade stehe ist die Auflösung:
Ich kann unter System -> Einstellungen -> Bildschirmauflösung nichts selber auswählen. Bei Auflösung steht 640x480 und bei Wiederholrate -19579 Hz.
Habe einen 19" TFT von Gericom, den ich dann auch gerne mit 1280x1024 benutzen würde, 640x480 ist dann doch ein Tick zu groß.;-]

Freue mich auf eure Hilfe,
Happa.


----------

